# My pet Meg and Pipa



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Meg the black lab is mine Pipa the young spaniel wants to play but misery meg wont .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a friend that had a lab that would take abuse from the kids without complaining one bit. I even seen the 2 yrar old jump on his tail with both feet and the lab just looked at him like. what is wrong with you. -- Tex


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

funny vid. i likes it ... springers are nutters lol


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

how olds the springer?


----------

